# Power Armor Aesthetics, What Appeals to You?



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

So I splurged (yet again) and picked up more troops. As I began cutting them out of their sprues, it occurred to me that I was favoring the Mk VI Corvus pattern helmets and pauldrons. I'd actually use bare heads before I would use any of the helmets from the other versions, with the possibility of the Mk III Iron ones (which I'm ordering from FW). 

In term of torsos, I don't like the Mk VI ones. I actually prefer the Mk VII ones that cover up the piping. 

And I've just gotten a look at the FW pre-heresy jump packs and I really like the look of them, much more than the current jump packs.

This is a roundabout way of asking, are there bits of armor that you prefer over others? Is it aesthetics or fluff? I know that there are also chapter-specific bits used for conversion (like the BT or SW ones). Or are you one of those that uses a lot of green stuff?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The MkIII 'Iron' armour is the coolest, much better than any of the other versions


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally I prefer the "beaky" corvus mark , though the bolters looked like shit :laugh:

I don't like the latest "errant" version as it just looks like a gay marine with his collar turned up in an attempt to look cool.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MK VI "Corvus" all the way for me...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mk.VII all the way for me, especially for the bolters, the bolters pre Mk.VII look like shite imo. As do the armours, i like mixing in the beaky helmets, but overall i don't like the old armour designs


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Incubus Warsuit is the most awsome looking 3+ armor!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the look of Mk.V, it just looks more intimidating than Mk's IV and VI-VIII but not as proto-space knight as Mk.II/III. I still think Aquila and Errant are the better armour types but there's something about Heresy armour that makes me thinks of it as being ideal for terror troops...


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

mk IV and mk V are personally my favourite, but I like the newest bolters and jump packs.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im abit odd when it comes to making my blood angels and dark angels marines, i have a habbit of taking parts from different marks of armour and mixing them together so each marine is basically in a suit of artificer as they are all different. For example my Sanguinary Guard instead of having their normal wield death masks actually have the Grey Knight helmets which are similar to MK III, and my tactical squads use shoulders and weapons from the Blood Angels Death Company box. So favorite mark/type or armour? all really.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like abit of the MK2 mainly the legs and helmet but i like all of the MK3 armour, all of Mk4 armour, all of the MK5 armour but i only like the beakies on the MK6 armour, as for MK7 i niether really like or dislike, i just see it as mainly generic armour, i love the MK8 torsos tho. 

So over all you can say im pretty much like all of the armour with a few acceptations.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I like MK VII Aquila pattern, and for anyone with a bare head I like the Errant pattern. They just look the most 'Space Marine' to me.

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the Corvus mark. I think that the beaky helmets make it for me.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Beaky helmets in general. 

Though I've not seen any crafted in models, the Salamanders are known to have "beaky" helmets fashioned into dragon-muzzle shapes, I can't remember where I read that but Horus Heresy Collected Visions has an image of one in the artwork.

Otherwise anything not pre-heresy looks better to me for some reason


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

For my Carcharodons I'm contemplating mixing and matching the sets from forgeworld, it's not so much an idea than I saw the pictures in the part 2 of Badab War book and thought it sound cool and looked pretty original, especially when the chapter has been so far away from Imperial Space for a while.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like the errant armour. If it was at all feasible I'd have all my marines in mk8.

Specifically I like the mk8 with part of the collar cut away, such as the one that comes with the command sprue:










Aside from these, I also quite like the Mk4.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Chaplain Garrus said:


> Though I've not seen any crafted in models, the Salamanders are known to have "beaky" helmets fashioned into dragon-muzzle shapes, I can't remember where I read that but Horus Heresy Collected Visions has an image of one in the artwork.


Oh, thanks. I'm going to have to look that up.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite.

Not an astartes armour but still power armour.

It's the dragon scale.
Worn by techpriests. Very cool.
Has awesome background in the dark heresy RPG. Just the best power armour according to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mk IV Armour body and legs
Grey Knights Helmet or MkIV.
The Company Champions Shoulder Pads (on Both Arms, really nice and bulky)
Mk VII Back Packs, or the newer style Jump Packs.
The occasional Mk III I like as well.

I too would also like to see a Dragon shaped Salamander Helmet.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, thanks. I'm going to have to look that up.


I got a new phone recently, took a snapshot of the image and tried to rescue the image quality as best I could.










If that isn't the most epic salamander artwork anyone has ever seen I don't what is 

Also this is kinda cropped a little, the rest isn't much to look, just more background. I believe it's called The Emperor's Benevolence and done by Michael Phillipi.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Chaplain Garrus said:


> Also this is kinda cropped a little, the rest isn't much to look, just more background. I believe it's called The Emperor's Benevolence and done by Michael Phillipi.


There's a full pic here:

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...40k/images/c/c7/The_Emperor's_Benevolence.jpg

though the image quality isn't massively better.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Varakir said:


> There's a full pic here:
> 
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...40k/images/c/c7/The_Emperor's_Benevolence.jpg
> 
> though the image quality isn't massively better.



Ah nice, I'd actually been looking online for that image for a while.


----------

